
YC Fall 2015 College Tour - katm
https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-fall-2015-college-tour
======
BinaryIdiot
It would be really cool if YC came by UMD (University of Maryland). There is a
start-up shell where a whole bunch of companies work out of, some of which has
raised money and some not quite yet but it's a cool spot for start-ups
nonetheless.

~~~
wtvanhest
Alumni of UMD founded Google, Oculus, Under Armour and many other companies.

~~~
dylanjermiah
Squarespace also IIRC.

------
wj
Clicking through to one of them
([http://illinois.edu/calendar/detail/4922?eventId=32998738&ca...](http://illinois.edu/calendar/detail/4922?eventId=32998738&calMin=201509&cal=20150914&skinId=11049))
says:

"In July 2015, Y Combinator introduced YC Fellowship Program to make an
investment of $12,000 into 1000 startups every year. The first batch of YC
Fellowship includes 32 companies, which received an equity-free grant instead
of an investment."

Does that mean there will be 968 more fellowships given over the next ten
months?

~~~
manuelflara
I think that 1000 figure comes from a statement they made along the lines of
"one day we could be funding 1000 companies through this Fellowship program".
I don't think they had a figure in mind for this batch.

~~~
wj
I was thinking it might be through scaling up the next batch.

~~~
katm
Thanks for catching. I asked UIUC to make an edit on that. The first batch of
YCF is starting up this week -- and we're not making decisions about the
future of the program till we see how this pilot goes.

------
Jun8
Awesome, wish I was back in college!

Note to YC: Why don't you set up an official YC Startup University? You're
effectively doing it now with all the talks, tours, etc.

------
athyuttamre
Excited for Startup@Brown!

[http://startupatbrown.org](http://startupatbrown.org)

------
dabent
I'd love to see this at Georgia Tech in the future.

~~~
katm
We're planning to visit Georgia Tech this winter.

~~~
ryanSrich
Any plans to visit NY? RIT or RPI would be good candidates.

~~~
bernardom
Or Cornell!

------
spike021
Any chance that you'll be coming to San Jose State University? We're not so
far away from you.

~~~
sama
I'll come, who can we coordinate with?

~~~
spike021
Honestly I'm not too sure. There is an Entrepreneurial club, but I wouldn't
say any particular organization is out there for this kind of thing. Do you
have an email I can reach you at? Maybe I can connect you with someone from
the Computer Science club at the very least.

------
yefim
A bit disappointed that YC isn't visiting Penn seeing as 3 of the startups
from the most recent summer batch were by Penn students.

~~~
dubin
Also agree that YC should consider a trip to Philly / Penn. There are a lot of
students in the area that would flock to any talks or office hours

------
esfandia
How about a stop in Ottawa, Canada? Two big universities (Carleton and Ottawa
U), and a pretty big tech community here.

~~~
cbhl
Waterloo is well within train commute distance of Ottawa -- consider applying
to Hack the North next year!

------
vertoc
Would love for you guys to come to Cal Poly San Luis Obispo. We're only a 3
hour drive away and we have a huge entrepreneurship mindset on campus - we
have an on campus incubator as well as a whole Center for Innovation and
Entrepreneurship, plus a pretty good CS program :)

------
dvt
Can YC set anything up at UCLA? We're really starting to have a very vibrant
start-up community. Travis Kalanick (Uber CEO) is actually paying us a visit
and is sitting down with students and alumni in a couple of weeks!

I'd be more than willing to help out or volunteer.

~~~
katm
Shoot me a note at kat at ycombinator. We'll be visiting more schools later
this fall and this winter. We went to UCLA last year with Alexis Ohanian's bus
tour and we'd be happy to visit again.

~~~
dvt
Sent!

------
ff_
Hi! As a student I am really happy you'll be touring universities to inspire
hackers about making great things :)

Unfortunately I'm too far away from any of them to personally enjoy this
opportunity.

Do you plan any visit to European Universities in the near future?

------
pyromine
I would really love YC to come to Utah. We're building a dorm specifically
made as a 24/7 living / co-working space providing all the resources for
students to start businesses.

------
adenadel
It seems like the west coast isn't getting much love. I understand staying out
of the Bay Area, but UW, UCSD etc. seem like they would be good places to
visit.

------
xigency
Why not make a stop at Rose-Hulman Institute of Technology? It's not far from
Urbana-Champaign if the Y Combinator folks have a presenter to send.

------
techwizrd
Would y'all consider coming to George Mason University? We're actively trying
to build a entrepreneurial start-up culture here.

------
snake117
Anyone else heading to the Ann Arbor event?

------
HorizonXP
Hey katm, are you still planning to do Startup School this fall too? Or does
this replace that?

~~~
katm
We are not doing Startup School this fall. This doesn't replace Startup School
- but we decided to focus on things like this, YCF, and open office hours this
fall. Startup School will be back next year.

------
fhjskakaan
Any plans for Cal Poly?

------
baristaGeek
Are you planning something like a college world tour soon?

------
adenta
huge startup community at Indiana University:Bloomington that would love this
opportunity.

------
hacker_kid
No stanford?

------
mspecter
No MIT?

~~~
katm
We visited MIT this past spring and plan to visit again soon -- just not this
fall. We are doing office hours in Boston, which you're welcome to sign up
for: [https://ycombinatorevents.wufoo.com/forms/y-combinator-
offic...](https://ycombinatorevents.wufoo.com/forms/y-combinator-office-hours-
in-boston-928929/)

------
philippnagel
Too bad I'm located in Germany.

------
hacker_kid
No Stanford?

------
pmalynin
And Western Canada gets shafted again, nice.

